# STAR TREK and STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS debut on 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray June 14th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Paramount Home Media Distribution Announces First 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray™ Releases
> 
> *STAR TREK*
> 
> ...


----------

